
5G signal could jam satellites that help with weather forecasting - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/04/5g-mobile-networks-threat-to-world-weather-forecasting
======
tmpfs
This is an enormous problem given climate change and biodiversity loss,
weather forecasting will be essential to reduce the loss of life in the event
of natural disasters.

Recent history has shown us the natural disasters are becoming stronger and
more frequent (the very recent cyclones spring).

Any 5G engineers here who could comment on how this could be resolved?

